# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  منبع معادلات دیفرانسیل

## TRACKER

سلام
دوستان من بعد کنکور هیچی ریاضی یادم نبود و ریاضی 1 کلاس نرفتم و یجوری(!) قبول شدم
الان حوصله ندارم برم کلاس معادلات یه کتابی بگید مثل فرامزی درس نامه کم داشته باشه و حل کنم بعد برم جزوه استاد رو بخونم قبول شم
البته امتحان دانشگاه هماهنگه :Yahoo (21):  این قسمتشو نمی دونم چه کنم دیگه

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> دوستان من بعد کنکور هیچی ریاضی یادم نبود و ریاضی 1 کلاس نرفتم و یجوری(!) قبول شدم
> الان حوصله ندارم برم کلاس معادلات یه کتابی بگید مثل فرامزی درس نامه کم داشته باشه و حل کنم بعد برم جزوه استاد رو بخونم قبول شم
> البته امتحان دانشگاه هماهنگه این قسمتشو نمی دونم چه کنم دیگه


سلام هم دانشگاهی
والا معادلات درس ساده ای نیست و نمیشه با خوندن یه کتاب کم حجم قبول شد چون قسمت هایی مثل لاپلاس تمرین زیادی میخاد
من فقط میتونم یه کتاب پیشنهاد کنم که به نظرم بدرد بخوره و میشه باهاش پاس کرد(بقیه کتابایی که دیدم واقعا بدرد نخور بوده)
اونم کتاب معادلات بویس عه
از رو جزوه استادت بخون یا درسنامه خود کتابو خلاصه وار بخون بعد تمرینای کتابو حل کن

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

فرامرزی واسه ریاضی ۱ منبع خوبی محسوب میشه الان یعنی؟ 
این فرمول عدد نپر تو اعداد مختلط رو تو یه خط تحت  عنوان یادآوری آورده در صورتی که من اصلا ندیدم تاحالا این فرمولو! تمارینش هم که نگم اصلا.
یه جوری پیش ببرمش؟ یا انتخاب بهتری هم هست؛ استوارتی چیزی.

----------


## amin1441

> فرامرزی واسه ریاضی ۱ منبع خوبی محسوب میشه الان یعنی؟ 
> این فرمول عدد نپر تو اعداد مختلط رو تو یه خط تحت  عنوان یادآوری آورده در صورتی که من اصلا ندیدم تاحالا این فرمولو! تمارینش هم که نگم اصلا.
> یه جوری پیش ببرمش؟ یا انتخاب بهتری هم هست؛ استوارتی چیزی.


فرامرزی خوبه البته کتابای *سرآمد* هم خوبن که نمونه سوالای سالای قبل دانشگاه های تهران رو دارن تو گوگل سرچ کنی میاد 
برا معادلات هم بویس خیلی خوبه و فرامرزی هم اوکیه

----------


## Shah1n

> فرامرزی واسه ریاضی ۱ منبع خوبی محسوب میشه الان یعنی؟ 
> این فرمول عدد نپر تو اعداد مختلط رو تو یه خط تحت  عنوان یادآوری آورده در صورتی که من اصلا ندیدم تاحالا این فرمولو! تمارینش هم که نگم اصلا.
> یه جوری پیش ببرمش؟ یا انتخاب بهتری هم هست؛ استوارتی چیزی.


برای ریاضی 1 فقط توماس و دیگر هیچ

----------


## TRACKER

> سلام هم دانشگاهی
> والا معادلات درس ساده ای نیست و نمیشه با خوندن یه کتاب کم حجم قبول شد چون قسمت هایی مثل لاپلاس تمرین زیادی میخاد
> من فقط میتونم یه کتاب پیشنهاد کنم که به نظرم بدرد بخوره و میشه باهاش پاس کرد(بقیه کتابایی که دیدم واقعا بدرد نخور بوده)
> اونم کتاب معادلات بویس عه
> از رو جزوه استادت بخون یا درسنامه خود کتابو خلاصه وار بخون بعد تمرینای کتابو حل کن


سلام سلطان 
نمی دونستم از بچه های ما هم تو این انجمن پیدا میشن  :Yahoo (76):  بیا لاو گاردن یه ملاقاتت بکنیم مستفیض شیم  :Yahoo (11): 
والا استاد که چه عرض کنم  :Yahoo (21):  یه بچه آوردن می گن دو تا دکتری داره بعد سوال رو می نویسه حل میکنه تا آخر میره بعد میگه عه بچه ها صورت سوال اشتباه بود  :Yahoo (21): 
هیچی دیگه ، این کتاب های مرجع بدبختی خیلی حجمشون زیاده کی حوصله داره بخونه  :Yahoo (31): 
شما امتحان هماهنگ دادی سخت بود ؟
کتابخونه این معادلات بویس رو داره ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام سلطان 
> نمی دونستم از بچه های ما هم تو این انجمن پیدا میشن  بیا لاو گاردن یه ملاقاتت بکنیم مستفیض شیم 
> والا استاد که چه عرض کنم  یه بچه آوردن می گن دو تا دکتری داره بعد سوال رو می نویسه حل میکنه تا آخر میره بعد میگه عه بچه ها صورت سوال اشتباه بود 
> هیچی دیگه ، این کتاب های مرجع بدبختی خیلی حجمشون زیاده کی حوصله داره بخونه 
> شما امتحان هماهنگ دادی سخت بود ؟
> کتابخونه این معادلات بویس رو داره ؟


والا من ورودی ۹۸ هستم هنوز نیومدم :Yahoo (4):  ولی خب اگه واحدامو تطبیق بدن از شما هم جلو میزنم :Yahoo (4): 
کتابا حجمش زیاده ولی تو فقط مثالاشو ببین چجوری حل شده بعد تمرینا رو حل کن نیاز نیست همه رو بخونی که

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط TRACKER


سلام سلطان 
نمی دونستم از بچه های ما هم تو این انجمن پیدا میشن  بیا لاو گاردن یه ملاقاتت بکنیم مستفیض شیم 
والا استاد که چه عرض کنم  یه بچه آوردن می گن دو تا دکتری داره بعد سوال رو می نویسه حل میکنه تا آخر میره بعد میگه عه بچه ها صورت سوال اشتباه بود 
هیچی دیگه ، این کتاب های مرجع بدبختی خیلی حجمشون زیاده کی حوصله داره بخونه 
شما امتحان هماهنگ دادی سخت بود ؟
کتابخونه این معادلات بویس رو داره ؟



آقا من بویسو داشتم معادلات
ی جوری بود رسما هیچی از نمیفهمیدم
قبل خرید ی دور دقیق نگاش کنین....برا ی عده مناسبه واسه من نبود_

----------


## tear_goddess

سلام من از زیل استفاده کردم 
خوب بود !!
یه کتاب دیگم چاپ شده جدیدا یک سالی میشه ! مال یکی از استاد های دانشگاه هست ! به نظرم کتاب خوبیه 
حالا نمیدونم میتونم اینجا اسمش و بگم یا نه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

